# MCC Gamma 2016 - November 5th - Commerce Township, Michigan



## Blake4512 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey everyone! 

The registration for our next competition, MCC Gamma 2016, just opened up! Keep in mind that the registration is free, so register as soon as you can (there will be a wait list for those who do not register in time)! 

Information about events, schedule, travel, etc. can be found on the MCC Gamma website! 

Thanks!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm coming to this one! 

Great events btw.


----------

